# Linguini with Shrimp Sauce



## kitchenelf (Oct 29, 2003)

Linguine with Shrimp Sauce

1/4 cup olive oil
1/4 cup butter
2 cloves garlic, split
1 lb. shrimp, cut in small pieces
1/4 cup dry white wine (optional)
or 1/2 cup clam juice
dash red pepper
1/4 tsp. oregano
salt & pepper
2 Tbsp lemon juice
2 Tbsp chopped parsley

Heat oil and butter in skillet over medium heat. Add garlic and saute
until golden. Remove garlic.
Add shrimp, clam juice, wine, spices, and lemon juice. Simmer 5
minutes over low heat. Add parsley and stir. Serve over linguine.

**Originally posted by Filus


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 23, 2005)

Ok, my to make list is getting longer.


----------



## Corinne (Jul 24, 2005)

*Recipe Questions*

Is the shrimp supposed to be raw or cooked?
How much linguine can be used with this recipe?
This looks like a great one! I have all the ingredients, it looks easy, & it's a new way to make pasta for the cyclist husband. Thank you for posting! 
Corinne


----------



## pdswife (Jul 24, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Ok, my to make list is getting longer.




Yep, so is mine. 
This one is being place near the top!


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 25, 2005)

Corinne said:
			
		

> Is the shrimp supposed to be raw or cooked?
> How much linguine can be used with this recipe?
> This looks like a great one! I have all the ingredients, it looks easy, & it's a new way to make pasta for the cyclist husband. Thank you for posting!
> Corinne


 
Hi, Corinne.  Since the shrimp has to be cooked for 5 minutes in the recipe most likely it is raw shrimp.  I once read somwhere that one serving of pasta is roughly 2 oz. dried.  So, depending on the # of people you are serving that is how much pasta to make.  It looks to me that this recipe could serve at least 4 people. So, I would use a 1/2 lb. dried pasta.  

SC


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 21, 2005)

This sounds really good Elf......def. cutting and pasting it.  I think I'll use those little salad shrimp with it.Thanks


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 21, 2005)

This looks soooo good.  Now if I can only get my wife to try it.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 21, 2005)

How much a serving size is depends on if you're serving the pasta as a part of a larger meal which will have a second course - or if it is the meal. In the first case 2-oz dried pasta will give you a serving size about the size of a tennis ball ... as an entre - figure on 4-oz per person (4 servings per pound). If you eat pasta the way I do - 1-lb = 2 servings. 

If the linguine is dressed in the Italian style - just enough to coat the pasta - I would guess this is just about right for 1-lb of pasta.


----------



## Constance (Aug 22, 2005)

That sounds delicious! I have some shrimp in the freezer just waiting to be dressed up that way.


----------



## Claire (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh, dear, this is almost what I do with clams when I can get my hands on them (once or twice a year).  Now, I have a question.  I can never order linguini with clam sauce in restaurants.  It literally goes straight through me.  And I love it so.  So, when I do find clams, I make it at home for us.  I never, ever have this problem at home.  NOW ... what are restaurants doing different, or is it all in my head (or bowels)?


----------



## Constance (Sep 13, 2005)

Claire, fresh seafood from restaurants always does that to me, too. I don't know what it is...it doesn't happen when I cook it at home. 
Last time we vacationed in Florida, I went through a whole bottle of Pepto Bismol.   I wasn't about to miss out on all that good seafood, though.


----------

